
GE and Whatever Happened to Six Sigma? - zenpaul
https://qz.com/work/1635960/whatever-happened-to-six-sigma/
======
throwawayge
When I joined GE 10 years ago, Six Sigma was on the way out. There was a brief
time period, a few years ago, at the end of Immelt's era IIRC, when the Lean
Startup seemed to be the new favorite methodology, but I have not seen it
really used in projects, most people still don't know what a MVP is.

More recently, Larry Culp seems to want to focus more on Lean (which is
already heavily used in manufacturing across GE).

Take that with a pinch of salt, since GE is still rather big, experiences may
vary.

------
zenpaul
"Systems like Six Sigma appeal to managers because they are rooted in the
pursuit of predictability, and all managers crave predictability"

And what innovator wants to work in a place like that? I left years ago
because that culture was driving me crazy.

